

Show HN: Twitterleaderboards.com - reklis
http://www.twitterleaderboards.com

======
BorisMelnik
very cool, just made a few of these will try it out. if it is good I'll share
it. if its great I'll blog about it :)

 _only_ part I felt was a tad weird/confusing was the "nah make it so" towards
the end, that phrase is a tad double negativ-ish or something in that realm.

